# Football



## Z1997 (Oct 16, 2022)

Hi all, 

I am hoping to slowly get back into football now since my diagnosis and was wondering what people do to prevent their freestyle libre device from falling off during a game. Was hoping you can provide a few tips, 

Thanks, 

Z


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 16, 2022)

Vet wrap or bandage are 2 suggestions that work.


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 20, 2022)

I play rugby and use vet wrap, I got a bundle of random colours off amazon last year and still have one roll left not, but it is more physical than football. And only for matches.
I don't use anything for when I am training unless it is really wet and muddy like today. Depends how wet/damp the weather is and if you have much knocking about. 
I'm playing touch rugby on Saturday and wasn't going to use it


----------



## kakania (Nov 14, 2022)

i don't do anything special, but i have always worn the typical elastic long sleeves undershirt, that i guess helps a bit. never had an issue in the 20 games i could have played since started to use the sensors


----------

